# hibernate_sequence in postgres



## Phash (24. Jun 2014)

Servus

ich habe eine Postgres 9.3 DB mit 2 Schemas:

Benutzer und Anwendung

zusätzlich gibts das Schema public.

ich lasse mir von Hibernate die Tabellen generieren (bin noch im early dev Bereich, und stelle später auf DDL um)

Hibernate macht das auch fleissig - einzig, er will eine Sequenz in public anlegen (hibernate_sequence)
ich benutze 2 verschiedene BaseEntities (für jedes Schema eine, da das aus verschiedenen Projekten kommt)

```
@Id
	@GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.SEQUENCE)
	@SequenceGenerator(schema = "anwendung", name = "anwendung_seq")
	@Column(name = "ident", unique = true, nullable = false, columnDefinition = "serial")
	private ID ident;
```

und 

```
@Id
	@GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.SEQUENCE)
	@SequenceGenerator(name = "id_gen", initialValue = 1, schema = "benutzer")
	@Column(name = "ident", unique = true, nullable = false, columnDefinition = "serial")
	private Long ident;
```

Frage: wie kann ich die hibernate_sequence Tabelle vom public rausschieben? Am besten in die Schemas.


----------

